

Coolest 2GB ThumbDrive Ever - epi0Bauqu
http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2008/07/hacked_makermade_usb_cabl.html?CMP=OTC-0D6B48984890

======
babul
OK this made me smile, but really not the type of thing I want to see voted to
the top of HN.

~~~
revorad
ditto

edit:downmod for agreement?

~~~
sant0sk1
I upmodded you (because you were at -6 and I felt bad), but please learn from
this experience.

The only thing worse than a terse, content-free comment is a verbose, content-
free comment.

------
Stubbs
If you're feeling frisky, you can make your own :

<http://www.evilmadscientist.com/article.php/usbkey>

------
stcredzero
Potential buyers: criminals who think they can hide their data in a pile of
trash. Boyfriends who think they can hide their erotic photo collection.

~~~
tlrobinson
And anyone who wants their USB drive accidentally thrown away...

~~~
stcredzero
...instead of the data falling into the wrong hands.

------
pistoriusp
I can almost imagine been questioned by the police as to why I'm using a
computer that appears to have been ripped out of/ away from another device.

------
nuclear_eclipse
The cord seems a bit too long to make it a useful/comfortable flash drive to
keep with me. If it were a bit shorter, I'd almost consider it. :)

~~~
Stubbs
At the risk of missing the joke, couldn't you just cut it?

------
nirmal
This will be great until someone throws it away because they think it is junk.

